# Updated Software



## Frederik Magle

I have just updated the vBulletin forum software to the latest version.

It's a rather large upgrade, from version 3.7.x to 3.8.3, meaning there is new functionality available, as well as lots of "under-the-hood" changes. Some of the new features needs to be manually switched on by me, so you will probably see some additional features added over the coming days/weeks.

If you experience any problems or have any questions/comments in regards to this update please don't hesitate to post it here.


----------



## Frederik Magle

This is not directly related to the update, but I'm going through the settings and have decided to change the settings for Album Pictures:

• Maximum pixel size is now 640 x 800 (up from 600 x 600), but you can upload larger pictures and they will be downsized.
• Maximum file size is now 300 KB (up from 100 KB)
• Maximum number of album pics is now 300 (up from 100)
• Maximum storage quota of album pictures is 30 MB (up from 10 MB)

(Album pictures storage is calculated separately and does not take away anything from your post "attachments" quota.)

I've also installed a software component called ImageMagick which increases the quality when downsizing pictures significantly.

This should make the feature more useful I think.


----------



## Krummhorn

Thank you, Frederik. 

She drives and looks great ... some very nice improvements that will be appreciated for sure.


----------



## Frederik Magle

You're welcome 

I've decided to increase the general storage for all members:

• You can now store up to 500 private messages (up from 100)

• Every member can now store up to a maximum of 25 MB of attachments (up from 8 MB).

-Frederik


----------



## handlebar

Thanks Frederik. We all appreciate the effort and time involved with the site. 

Jim


----------



## Frederik Magle

You're welcome, Jim!

Regards,
Frederik


----------

